# Option trading strategies for full time day worker



## nerdzkilla (25 November 2016)

Hi

I was wondering if there is anyone out there who has a full time day job and also gets time to trade options regularly.

I know quite a bit about option trading, I just am not able to sit at a computer during the day because of my day time IT job 

What would you guys recommend? Trade US options? Do you have to wake up early for that or stay up late? 

Trade Illiquid Aussie options? Index options?

I wanna be able to trade strategies which i can visit once a day for 15 mins. Any suggestion, advice would be very much appreciated. :1zhelp:


Regards


----------



## RandomInvestor (21 January 2017)

nerdzkilla said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if there is anyone out there who has a full time day job and also gets time to trade options regularly.
> 
> ...



You said trade illiquid aussie options, how are you going to sell them if they are illiquid? It's possible obviously but take a while.


----------



## Warriortrader (21 January 2017)

There are a few of us here that trade US options. Im up at 3 am every day...others find other times, but at least a couple of hours of "live" trading time.

I trade for a living, so I dont have a salaried job.


----------



## wayneL (22 January 2017)

Earn 4% per month renting shares </sarcasm>


----------



## mjim (23 January 2017)

wayneL said:


> Earn 4% per month renting shares </sarcasm>



LOL ...
do u mean the holy grail of "Covered call writing" = eat like a king every month ( or if using US options weekly) and sheet like an emperor one fine day!


----------



## Virge666 (7 February 2017)

I have been able to trade Bhp cba and spi  here. But the rest of my portfolio is in us options. I do the six am to seven am shift


----------



## aza2k (1 March 2017)

Hi all,
I am fairly fresh to options but an avid learner for the past 2 years. I am lucky enough to have my day time job boss as my options mentor! 

We trade aussie options including XJO, Wesfarmers, BHP, Rio, Big banks + a few others. I actually started trading May 2016 and have made approx. 1/3 my normal income already. Unfortunately, brokerage is the biggest killer but grateful for the brokers I have.

Strangles and the occasional directional spread are our most common strategies. You can plan strategies the night before so you really only need a couple of minutes during the day to confirm your move and place the order. Most of our trades are placed 15-40 days to expiry.

I think lunch time and breaks are plenty of time to monitor. Sometimes not watching is the best thing!

Hope that helps


----------

